# Waiting list vs finding currently available puppies?



## JLT0024 (Aug 24, 2015)

I was curious what everyone's opinions are on finding the right breeder and waiting for a puppy or just looking for a puppy when you're ready and just making sure it has a good health guarantee? 

I personally was thinking about getting an older puppy, but I was advised that depending on the situation the puppy came from it may take longer to adjust and be just as wild as a younger puppy. I still have a while before I'll be ready to get a poodle, but I'm trying to decide on what route I wanna go.


----------



## JLT0024 (Aug 24, 2015)

Oops, I accidentally posted this in the wrong section. If someone could delete this, that'd be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

try reporting to the mods by hitting the complaint button. might help.


----------

